# Free Web space provider + Domain



## Cool G5 (Jan 13, 2008)

I am planning to make a website cum blog.
I am in search of a hosting space provider + domain.
Which is good?
110mb?frihost?
Also i want maximum space possible also php is welcome.
Plz let me know on the same.


----------



## debsuvra (Jan 13, 2008)

If u want to make some blog then there are two best options available to u. Those two softwares are Wordpress ans Movable Type. And I think that Wordpress is better and more customizable than the other one. Movable Type is available in two flavors, one is free and another is paid. The free one is kind of simple one. You can better opt for Wordpress.

There are some new free hosting provider sites are spawning from the wild. Please make your choice carefully to have the best free service here. I think you have to do some try and error method in that case. But all I want to say that *x10hosting is not good enough for now*. It's ad free servers are facing several problems from the last month. Also *frihost is facing some 500 error* there, I think you know it.

You can buy a domain name for your site via godaddy or yahoo for almost Rs 350/year. This will be really helpful, if you are trying to make a mark in the blogosphere.


----------



## ico (Jan 13, 2008)

My friend is hosting his site on www.stuffhost.net. You can try it but I don't really know how good is it.

I am on x10hosting, and it is facing a lot of problems at the moment.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 13, 2008)

Dont look for free hosting.......better invest few bucks .
paid hosting is far better than free hosting in many aspects.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 13, 2008)

110mb wont give you cpanel. 
*And stay away from x10hosting*


----------



## utsav (Jan 13, 2008)

I would suggest that for paid hosting go for ravi s hosting and for free hosting contact me.  u can also do what debsuvra said and getting a domain name is must if u r seriously stepping into the web world


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 13, 2008)

*Free Webhosting*
Well plenty of them are there with different terms and conditions. This forum is spcially dedicated to this stuff only
*freewebspace.net/forums/
*
Free Domain*
Very difficult to get a free TLD. You can use .uni.cc .tk. co.nr for free though. I suggest .uni.cc since it offers DNS aswell and rest of them are just URL redirection service


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 13, 2008)

www.netfirms.net


----------



## dotcommakers (Jan 15, 2008)

i can give you free hosting.. and free subdomain too if u wish.. pm me if interested.

i will give you space from my account so be sure that.. it will be up till My site is up and i am sure my site will be always up till I am alive   [i am not talking about host downtimes!!!!]


----------



## slugger (Jan 16, 2008)

Sukhdeep Singh said:


> *
> Free Domain*
> I suggest .uni.cc since it offers DNS aswell and rest of them are just URL redirection service



if the site is hosted @ blogspot what can I do with d DNS service?

or will I have to choose the web forwarding option?


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 16, 2008)

slugger said:


> if the site is hosted @ blogspot what can I do with d DNS service?
> 
> or will I have to choose the web forwarding option?


As kar as I know, you can't do anything in that situation because you neither own the domain nor its subdomian. I think you want your blogspot blog moved to your domain. Did you try the advanced setup in that case?


----------



## slugger (Jan 16, 2008)

in the domain settings at uni.cc, i select *Web forwarding* option and so *domainname.blogspot.com* becomes *domainname.uni.cc* and everything works fine

*But*, in the Domain settings section thesre is anothe option called *DNS* which says



> For advanced users. The DNS service makes possible to redirect the traffic of all ports (FTP,HTTP,MAIL,IRC, etc.) to the address you want.



so wat i want to know is that what can i do with it as my blog bieng hosted at blogspot?


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 16, 2008)

slugger said:


> in the domain settings at uni.cc, i select *Web forwarding* option and so *domainname.blogspot.com* becomes *domainname.uni.cc* and everything works fine



Oh, I thought you wanted it the other way round: blogname.blogspot.com redirecting to yoursite.uni.cc. Sorry for the confusion



slugger said:


> *But*, in the Domain settings section thesre is anothe option called *DNS* which says
> 
> so wat i want to know is that what can i do with it as my blog bieng hosted at blogspot?


Does blogspot allow IRC, IMAP, POP3,etc? no
So you won't find them useful.

Basically DNS settings indicate on which server is your website residing. Eg: www.google.com resides on server which as a IP location of 67.288.187.99
The DNS stores the value of that server address. 

For blogs hosted on blogspot.com, blogspot has already done that and you will not need to do it!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 16, 2008)

U cant convert your yoursite.blogspot.com into yoursite.uni.cc because it requires new CNAME records.


----------



## slugger (Jan 16, 2008)

i came across these 2 posts

*How do I use a custom domain name on my blog?*

*How do I create a CNAME record for my custom domain?*

and wanted to try out the steps, but for reason the uni.cc site isn't opening here and so i'm unable to try it out

any way i shall try them out as soon as i am able to access my uni.cc control panel and will keep you all updated


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 16, 2008)

www.9999mb.com (10GB space, 100GB b/w).

PHP 4, MySQL4.

One click install of blogs & forums.

GUI editor.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 16, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> U cant get convert your yoursite.blogspot.com into yoursite.uni.cc because it requires new CNAME records.



No Ravi, they can

Here is the process i can think of Slugger

1. Go to *www.everydns.net/ and register a account
2. Add your uni.cc domain first and manage the domain records. Add the cName Record
*help.blogger.com/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=58317#everydns

3. Enter [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*ns1.everydns.net*, *ns2.everydns.net *at Uni.cc Panel
4. If all is correct, your uni.cc domain should work like a standard .com 
[/SIZE][/FONT]



> Does blogspot allow IRC, IMAP, POP3,etc? no
> So you won't find them useful.



With the help of DNS service, the uni.cc will work exactly like a full TLD works. 8)


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 16, 2008)

Sukhdeep Singh said:


> No Ravi, they can
> 
> Here is the process i can think of Slugger
> 
> ...


www.editdns.net & www.xname.org are much popular. I am using www.editdns.net for my domain and my friend's domain & XNAME as backup NS.

EditDNS rocks! All features except Email hosting, URL forwarding, Email forwarding. 

Free accts-

Email hosting- 1 domain

URL & Email forwarding- 5 per domain

Accts which donate at least $5 between 6 months get full features.

And the best of all is- Unlimited domains & records.

Subdomains also available you.resolvme.com && you.mydyn.net

Dynamic DNS also available.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 16, 2008)

^^ Yep, i know about EditDNS. I myself use it  I dont use EveryDNS

But i posted Everydns because the steps are properly mentioned for it at Blogspot.....but hey EvryDNS is bigger provider than Editdns.net


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 16, 2008)

Sukhdeep Singh said:


> ^^ Yep, i know about EditDNS. I myself use it  I dont use EveryDNS
> 
> But i posted Everydns because the steps are properly mentioned for it at Blogspot.....but hey EvryDNS is bigger provider than Editdns.net


but i think EveryDNS puts limits. rite ? That is the reason why i did not join EveryDNS. EdiDNS appears in the 3rd or 4th page of Google Result (search= Free DNS hosting).


----------



## slugger (Jan 16, 2008)

do i need to register for a thrid party DNS service?
after changing my settings to *DNS* when I went to my control panel, I saw this option selected by default

*img412.imageshack.us/img412/6914/controlpanelyw9.th.gif

it also says it will take 24 hours form my site to be updated on their DNS servers

without registering  in any 3p DNS service when i try to access my site *domainname.uni.cc* i get this message

*img89.imageshack.us/img89/5809/dnsunavailablefi7.gif

so does this mean that i can use uni.cc own DNS without having to register in any other DNS service?

also what is the difference between a simple re-direct and using their DNS system?
1 thing that I can think of is that if I use the simple redirect option, my site may face problems with anti-phisihng filters

but how is DNS better?


----------



## debsuvra (Jan 16, 2008)

@ Slugger, Do u have some website in dedicated hosting ? If so, then your hosting provider has some name servers like *"ns1.xxx.xxx"* and _*"ns2.xxx.xxx"*_. Those are the DNS info u are looking for.

In a simple redirect like co.nr services, there will be only the redirection address showing in the address bar even if u are visiting some other pages in the site except index page. For example, if some site has xxx.co.nr address, then when u are visiting the index then it will show in the address bar, but also when u are visiting any other pages like xxx.co.nr/yyy.html, the address bar will not show anything other than xxx.co.nr.

But in case of a DNS configured service like uni.cc, when u are visiting any sub domain or other pages than the home page, you will have xxx.uni.cc/yyy.html in the address bar.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 16, 2008)

^^ Thats Correct.

Slugger just follow the steps i posted in 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=721814&postcount=17


----------



## slugger (Jan 16, 2008)

ok got it

CNAME value i selected is *ghs.google.com*

the name servers that i selected [ie copy-pasted in my uni.cc control panel] are *
ns1.everydns.net
&
ns2.everydns.net
*
and have updated it in my uni.cc control panel

also what is the use of this option (highlighted in red)

*img293.imageshack.us/img293/7223/controlpanelredxk2.gif


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 16, 2008)

Thats DNS service at uni.cc which works for basic purposes with A and MX records but Blogger needs CNAME records which uni.cc doesnt offer


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 16, 2008)

@slugger, i also was in such a problem when i initially used a uni.cc domain to learn domain management. I suggest you to learn the basics of DNS. just Google and you'll get tons of resources.


----------



## slugger (Jan 17, 2008)

now i seem to be facing *another* problem with accesing the blog

although it is not yet 24 hours since i updated my DNS info in my uni.cc, i tried accesing the site

earlier [say around 8 hours back] when i tried accesing the site i got this message with the uni.cc logo



> DNS not updated........
> .....will take 24 hours


[forgot the exact message, but this is the summary]

however now when i tried doing this this is what I got

*Screenshot number 1*

 *img138.imageshack.us/img138/7075/notfoundll9.gif

this is what my uni.cc control panel is looking like right now

*Screenshot number 2*

*img100.imageshack.us/img100/2856/controlpanelkx8.th.gif

and this is what my everydns control panel looks like

*Screenshot number 3*

*img301.imageshack.us/img301/1781/getdnsrg0.th.gif

cahce checking on openDNS (through a link in everyDNS page) gave me this result

*Screenshot number 4*

*img209.imageshack.us/img209/8155/cachechecksg0.th.gif

i have even changed the domain name in my blogger settings to **sitename.uni.cc* in the advanced settings

what could be going wrong here?

funny thing i noticed right now

in the first screenshot there is a link called *cache checking*

i click on it and the result i got from this is 

*Screenshot number 5*

*img87.imageshack.us/img87/8721/cacherooroxt6.th.gif

how is it it showing 2 completely different results for the same site when i click on the link provided in 2 different location (when i do cache checking from my everyDNS control panel i get the screnshot number 4, whereas when i do it frm the link given in d screenshot number 1 i get the result in screenshot 5)??


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 17, 2008)

You should have not deleted the A records at EveryDNS. Just add a CNAME Record as per instructions


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 17, 2008)

@slugger, please listen to me. Google for a guide and learn it. It won't take you more than 15 Minutes to learn it if you do it with full concentration. Its somewhat boring and dry but if you don't understand something just ping up here or PM me/Sukhdeep Singh.


----------



## slugger (Jan 17, 2008)

*oops!!!*

now do i have to add *A* record values to the domain in everyDNs?

if so can you please tell me what the values must be?

*img401.imageshack.us/img401/5274/arecordswq3.th.gif

*EDIT
@the_unknown*

ur post appeared while i was composing mine, so dint read it

ok i shall do it

*actually* last night when i did search [very briefly though] for *"DNS management"* it came up with all kinds of services rather than tutz

n e way i *will* go thrught them more seriously now and will tell you what comes up
than


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 17, 2008)

i think you want to use blogger. right ?

just create a CNAME value with address ghs.google.com

don't forget to set your domain in blogger. 

but before that test your domain.

when you point to that, you will receive a 404 or similar error. 

then configure blogger.


----------



## slugger (Jan 17, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> i think you want to use blogger. right ?
> 
> just create a CNAME value with address ghs.google.com



already done that 
*screenshot 3*

*img301.imageshack.us/img301/1781/getdnsrg0.gif




The Unknown said:


> don't forget to set your domain in blogger.



that too had been done



			
				slugger said:
			
		

> i have even changed the domain name in my blogger settings to *sitename.uni.cc in the advanced settings






The Unknown said:


> but before that test your domain.
> when you point to that, you will receive a 404 or similar error.



when i try *sitename.blogspot.com* it opens that same screen as a screenshot 1

the funny thing as i had mentioned earlier was that last evening [around 5-6 pm]
after updating my everyDNS control panel and uni.cc control panel, when i tried accessing my site immediately, i kept getting the message that *DNS not updated....will be updated in 24 hours*

but now i no longer get that message, instead take me to that openDNS page [screenshot 1]


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 18, 2008)

slugger said:


> already done that
> *screenshot 3*
> 
> *img301.imageshack.us/img301/1781/getdnsrg0.gif
> ...


now where did OpenDNS come from. Are you using it for some purpose ??

Listen dude. if you are having a lot of problems with it, just contact me on my IRC ID (itech7) between 10-11 PM at night.

IRC Server- irc.freenode.net

You can also email me- admin [at] itech7.com


----------



## slugger (Jan 18, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> now where did OpenDNS come from. Are you using it for some purpose ??



OK i just realised the the OpenDNS thingy [Screenshot 1] is not related to the problem i'm facing with my site

it has been 24 hours and still the site does not appear 

should i change the nameservers in my uni.cc control panel?
everyDNS has got 4 of them while i can input only 2

the current nameservers i have put ight now

ns1.everydns.net
ns2.everydns.net


----------



## slugger (Jan 18, 2008)

thanx guys 4 trying to help me out with my problem

*PROBLEM SOLVED!!!!*

as it turns out there was no problem with my uni.cc or everydns settings

the problem lay with the *Advanced Settings* option in blogger

instead of using *www.sitename.uni.cc* i just entered *sitename.uni.cc*
now that i made the changes, things are fine

a special note of thanks to *Sukhdeep Singh* (for helping me with the CNAME settings) and *The_Unknown* (for offering to guide me through IRC)

as for this

*img138.imageshack.us/img138/7075/notfoundll9.gif

i just found that this is because i'm using OpenDNS's DNS [and also registered with them]
i changed them back to BSNL's defual DNS and it no longer happens


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 18, 2008)

dude, site.uni.cc should also work. but it doesn't usually with google.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 18, 2008)

slugger said:


> a special note of thanks to *Sukhdeep Singh* (for helping me with the CNAME settings) and *The_Unknown* (for offering to guide me through IRC)



Thanks man, No Probs. If you still face any problem do let me know


----------



## slugger (Feb 1, 2008)

I registered a new domain name at uni.cc
I now wish to map it to a wordpress blog (hosted by wordpress)

*But,* when i got to *Option->Domain* and enter the domain name, it says that  need to have 10 credits for which I have to *pay*.

*Is it not possible to map free domain name to a wordpress blog?*

The domain name that i have mapped to my *Blogger* blog is working fine.
But I observed that it is not possible to access the site without adding the *www* sub-domain to the url

*How can i make my blog accesible without typing the WWW*


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Guys thanks for all your replies,but now i have decided to launch site after my boards.So will digg this thread after a month or so.

That time we will discuss in details.Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 1, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Guys thanks for all your replies,but now i have decided to launch site after my boards.So will digg this thread after a month or so.
> 
> That time we will discuss in details.Sorry for the trouble.


u in 10th / 12 th ?


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 1, 2008)

12.
Why?


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 1, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> 12.
> Why?


coz i'm in 10th !!!


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 1, 2008)

A personal fav - FreeWebs


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 1, 2008)

^^^ very old one


----------



## dotcommakers (Feb 1, 2008)

i can provide you free webspace with my shared hosting.. cant provide domain for free.. yes i can provide subdomain for sure.. i can provide up to 3gb free space


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 1, 2008)

dotcommakers said:


> i can provide you free webspace with my shared hosting.. cant provide domain for free.. yes i can provide subdomain for sure.. i can provide up to 3gb free space


post ur site here (hosting provider)


----------



## slugger (Feb 2, 2008)

Any suggestions for my query *?????*


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 2, 2008)

slugger said:


> Any suggestions for my query *?????*


i think this was solved ???


----------



## slugger (Feb 2, 2008)

the problem is not that i am unable to access the blog at all

the problem is that the site is not opening if i dont add *www* to the url


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 2, 2008)

slugger said:


> the problem is not that i am unable to access the blog at all
> 
> the problem is that the site is not opening if i dont add *www* to the url


and it won't work coz google supports only 1 domain. www is like another domain for it. you have to use some redirection service.

contact me at 10 pm on my IRC nick itech7 server irc.freenode.net so that i can provide you the redirection service with path forwarding for free !


----------



## slugger (Feb 2, 2008)

i think the reason i am facin this *WWW* thing is because google does not allow the use of *A records* only CNAME is allowed



The Unknown said:


> i can provide you the redirection service with path forwarding for free !



uni.cc does have a url redirection service available, but i wanted the actual path to be visible in the address bar, which a redirection service will not do. so i chose to use its DNS service. i am using EveryDNS's nameservers, having already registered there


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 3, 2008)

slugger said:


> i think the reason i am facin this *WWW* thing is because google does not allow the use of *A records* only CNAME is allowed
> 
> 
> 
> uni.cc does have a url redirection service available, but i wanted the actual path to be visible in the address bar, which a redirection service will not do. so i chose to use its DNS service. i am using EveryDNS's nameservers, having already registered there


you did not get me.

google supports one domain only.

suppose you have abc.uni.cc

then www.abc.uni.cc is like a domain for google.

pointing to abc.uni.cc won't work.

for this to work; you need a redirection service with path forwarding.

just do one thing-

point your domain to itech7.com (not the one you have pointed to google).

then tell me your domain name via PM.

i will configure apache to redirect all requests to abc.uni.cc to go to www.abc.uni.cc

OK ??


----------



## sachin_kothari (Feb 3, 2008)

recently surfing the web for free hosting i found this.

www.hostsnake.com.

Here is a review for it.


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 3, 2008)

^^ he doesn't need hosting. he's using blogger.


----------



## slugger (Feb 3, 2008)

are there any free hosing sites that would let me create *.htaccess* files for apache web server?

so that way i too can re-direct example.uni.cc to _www._example.uni.cc

been searching for some such hosts, but not finding anything useful


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 3, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> coz i'm in 10th !!!



Lets get to study then. 
Ur studies completed?


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 3, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Lets get to study then.
> Ur studies completed?


nope. doing. prac xam on 4th & 6th Feb.


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 3, 2008)

Neither mine.
Best of luck.


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 3, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Neither mine.
> Best of luck.


same to u.


----------

